# Kann mir jemand ein Java Programm mit GUI schreiben?



## Guest (3. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche jemanden der mir ein JAVA Programm mit GUI schreiben kann, für die Uni.
Da ich privat etwas stress habe, schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig.
Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn sich jemand melden würde, der mir sowas schreibt.
Wer Geld dafür möchte, kann mir das ruhig sagen.
Ich danke im voraus.

MfG

Tili


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2008)

um welche Aufgabe handelt es sich genau.... beschreib doch mal die Aufgabenstellung.

Bis wann müsste es fertig gestellt sein?


----------



## Gast (8. Mrz 2008)

wenn du bereit dafür wärst, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen. gib mir einfach deine e-mail addresse. danke.


----------



## m0n0c0re (10. Mrz 2008)

tk32n@maildome.com


----------



## FenchelT (10. Mrz 2008)

Vllt sollte man die Beschreibung des Forums von "Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben" in "Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, ausser gegen Bezahlung" aendern  :autsch:


----------



## Quaxli (11. Mrz 2008)

Außerdem sollten wir einen einheitlichen Stundensatz festlegen.


----------



## Faruun (11. Mrz 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem sollten wir einen einheitlichen Stundensatz festlegen.



Juhu ... ein eigener Tarifvertrag  :lol:


----------



## schalentier (11. Mrz 2008)

Faruun hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Quaxli hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigenstaendig bitte!


----------



## Quaxli (11. Mrz 2008)

Oder gibt's dafür eine Ebay-Rubrik?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Mrz 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder gibt's dafür eine Ebay-Rubrik?



http://www.my-hammer.de/

 :lol:


----------

